# Four free tivos (one with cachecard)



## Leif_Davidsen (Jun 5, 2002)

Ok - so we have 4 Tivos to go to a good home or homes for free.
2 were certainly known as working against the AltEPG using dial-up until we stopped using them (one with a 250MB drive, one with 2 of the original 40 MB drives)

There are also 2 we picked up as spares in case our main machines failed. One of these has a cache card. Neither machine has been tested.
Pretty sure we have cables and remotes for all of these

Pick up only in Elstead Surrey (between Godalming and Farnham).


----------



## michael401 (May 20, 2011)

(PM sent)


----------



## Leif_Davidsen (Jun 5, 2002)

now gone - thanks


----------

